# WinAct vs. WinEx vs. WinAct VS - just because



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

There are threads floating around regarding the Win & Win Inno AXT. Just because this is the internet, how about some armchair comparison? 

I was wondering what the difference in shape might be between the WinEx and the new WinAct VT. While I was at it, I figured I'd include the older, discontinued WinAct to see what differences there are. I'm considering a new riser so I can hand my current riser down to my daughter as an upgrade for her.

Important: I didn't take these photos. I got them all from Lancaster Archery. There are almost certainly differences visible that are caused purely by minute differences in camera angle and lens focal length. I tried to align the images as carefully as possible on the Berger holes, with the scaling adjusted so the holes are the same size and distance apart, as well as generally the same overall riser length.

First, the WinAct versus the WinAct VT








Next, the WinAct VT versus the WinEx








And last, the WinEx versus the WinAct








I'm not certain any real conclusions can be drawn from these images but I do notice this: the WinAct VT has a markedly different shape below the grip. I suspect this affects the center of gravity as well as the way the riser transmits/absorbs vibration. 

Has anyone tried the WinEx and the new WinAct VT that could offer some comparisons? I don't have access to either riser in-person, so I'll just have to live vicariously through others. I include the older WinAct for comparison only - if I get a new riser it'll probably be the VT or the WinEx.

-Kent W.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm digging the shape of the new VT riser below the grip. Puts the weight further forward, which should result in a more neutral balance. Not sure why, but what I see is telling me - better shooting riser... And the previous risers were pretty good shooters. I think this is a good move for W&W.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Though the VT riser isn't a bare bow riser, I wonder what the BB shooters would think of it with that change below the grip....wonder if it would help limit that top rollback.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I also notice a little thinner profile around the sight mount area, which would possibly move the center of gravity a little lower. I would imagine that like you said, it's probably all about balance modification.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Shame on you, you made me go to the candy store and look at risers! Must overt mine eye's as the Fivics Platina is just too sexy, anodizing with machine marks tastefully left on. Nice to see the Winact revived though!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

w8lon said:


> Shame on you, you made me go to the candy store and look at risers! Must overt mine eye's as the Fivics Platina is just too sexy, anodizing with machine marks tastefully left on. Nice to see the Winact revived though!


I'm just wondering what's so special about the Platina (and the Hydro) that makes it $300 more than the Fivics SRV. It can't just be those machining marks, which I think are visually pretty cool. In any case it looks like Fivics means business but I don't know how their risers shoot. I know that it's unlikely that Win & Win would bring a poor performing riser to market, so it feels safer to stick with Win & Win's track record.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Fury90flier said:


> Though the VT riser isn't a bare bow riser, I wonder what the BB shooters would think of it with that change below the grip....wonder if it would help limit that top rollback.


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

In my experience that shape change would be all but unnoticeable on a bare riser. It takes substantial changes in actual geometry in order to effect a bow's balance without adding weights.
The weights would however start a bit further forward which might have a noticeable effect but that will still be pretty small.

-Grant


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> In my experience that shape change would be all but unnoticeable on a bare riser. It takes substantial changes in actual geometry in order to effect a bow's balance without adding weights.


You and I have had different experiences then.


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

nice job whoever did the picture... real helped


----------

